# Anyone catching?



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Was out yesterday and saw quite a few people fishing but no one catching. Anyone having any luck yet?


----------



## nawhite82 (Dec 12, 2016)

I was out for a little yesterday, I had no luck, water seemed still a little too murky. I believe they were there, just not biting on anything.


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

Went out this morning slow bite 1 small bass 1 channel cat lots of blue gill beautiful morning !


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fished 5 hours this morning at the V, I tried float fishing skein/ egg sacs, casting cleo spoon, white spinner, couple flashy hot n tots. I Fished around rt.2 first light then north of mill hollow, and then a couple hundred yards of the west pier at the mouth, Nothing.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw a report of 1 caught at the blockhouse on the Huron pier yesterday. I believe There’s some around but it’s still a needle in a haystack


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

Fished fairport pier thr past 3 days, SUPER slow. I didnt anything this whole weekend, and in all only saw 3 or 4 caught.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...got one out at fairport harbor litehouse this morning. A little one...but steely. Left there at 9:50 am with 14 guys fishing out past the litehouse...counted 17 people on the short pier.

Don.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

1 for one 1, trolled for about 30 min by the light house. We got out later then I’d like at 11am prob would have stayed longer if we went out at 7am or 3pm


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Hooked one trolling the shipping channel at Conneaut two Saturdays ago but lost it right away. 99% sure it was a steelhead. Trolled over 3 hours in rough water and wind, not many boats out


----------



## D.A.M. FISHING (Nov 7, 2014)

Trolled Ashtabula harbor for about 1/2 hr yesterday got 1


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Got one today on the Rock drifting a gulp minnow. Earliest I've ever got one from the river.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

SteelStreamer said:


> Got one today on the Rock drifting a gulp minnow. Earliest I've ever got one from the river.
> View attachment 277827


Hey SteelStreamer, nice fish man! What’s that set up?! Haha looks interesting. I mean I know it’s a pin and everything but I’m curious on the make. Same with the rod.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

1MoreKast said:


> Hey SteelStreamer, nice fish man! What’s that set up?! Haha looks interesting. I mean I know it’s a pin and everything but I’m curious on the make. Same with the rod.


Sure it's a no name reel from china I got on ebay on a 9' eagle claw fiberglass featherweight rod. I fly fish most of the time just got that for the occasional times I float fish, I do love those fiberglass rods though.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

There catching them just got to get out there ! Not lots of numbers yet but it will only get better !


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you guys havent got any yet the tornado dropped some in geneva.


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

The rain today should've helped a bit, wish it woulda rained longer though


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been catching fish in the streams since mid September. I took a break when it got too hot. Every trip out I've gotten into decent number of fish.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> If you guys havent got any yet the tornado dropped some in geneva.


Chrome-nados...


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Stopped by walnut beach in Ashtabula yesterday, few guys fishing off the rocks, seen two guys walking to their vehicle with 3 on a stringer.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Got another this morning.


----------

